# Westgate ski week reservation - easy!



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 22, 2008)

I just wanted to post how easy it was for me to book a 2 bedroom February ski week in Park City for 2009 with Westgate Resort at the Canyons.

I am an owner there and just got off the phone....very simple, quick and no hassle, the reservation person was also very pleasant. They have a dedicated room onsite across from the spa and have nothing to do with their Orlando counterparts.

This was the #1 reason I bought at this location instead of buying Marriott MS or SW as I heard so many horror stories of how difficult it is to get a February ski week.

So for the record...I am a very happy Westgate owner (this only applies to Park City location)


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 22, 2008)

So when are you going?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 22, 2008)

Feb 21-28, 2009 that is the tail end of president's week


----------



## JLB (Mar 22, 2008)

And is that a location that condones groping, flashing, improper sexual solicitation, and harassment.  

Or do you have to go to Orlando for that?   



Steamboat Bill said:


> So for the record...I am a very happy Westgate owner (this only applies to Park City location)


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 22, 2008)

JLB said:


> And is that a location that condones groping, flashing, improper sexual solicitation, and harassment.
> 
> Or do you have to go to Orlando for that?



I am always on the lookout for this type of behavior, but unfortunately, I have never witnessed this in Utah.


----------



## JLB (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't think we can go down that road here.   



Steamboat Bill said:


> I am always on the lookout for this type of behavior, but unfortunately, I have never witnessed this in Utah.


----------



## hipslo (Mar 24, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> This was the #1 reason I bought at this location instead of buying Marriott MS or SW as I heard so many horror stories of how difficult it is to get a February ski week.



As an owner at Mountainside I have been interested in this topic and have been doing some research to try and get to the bottom of it.  So far, what I have seen and heard is that it is difficult to reserve Sundance and a few weeks in March, at 12 months out.  At 13 months out, I havent heard about (or experienced) any particular difficulty in making reservations.  Nor have I yet heard about problems 12 months out for February.  I would be interested in hearing from folks who have had difficulty reserving 12 months out for February weeks at Mountainside or Summit Watch.

Just returned from spring break week at Mountainside.  Best family ski vacation ever, it was hard to leave.  Sitting in the hottubs and watching the kids in the pool in the afternoon sun after skiing all day, just steps from the slopes with an awesome view of the surrounding mountains, is really quite an experience.  I'm sure the Westgate is just as nice (and I know the rooms themselves are nicer), I can understand why you like it there so much. 

We skied Deer Valley one day this year, next year we will try the Canyons for a day.  The ride wasnt bad, just a few minutes, though walking outside, putting on the skis and skiing down to Payday at Mountainside has really spoiled us for most any other experience.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 24, 2008)

We have good friends that own at Marriott SW and told us about the challenges they have in getting Feb/March ski weeks. They only own 1 week, thus are not elible for the 13 month bookings.

We toured SW and love the location on main street and I actually like the ski runs that take you to the town lift. However, the rooms, decorations, and pool area are not as nice as Westgate.

I did not tour MS, but really love the location. I liked Park City, but found it to be pretty crowded and had much longer lift lines than Deer Valley or Canyons.

The Canyons is so quite and so nice, that we just bought where we liked to ski. It is a short shuttle ride into town or Deer Valley or Park City, but we spend most of the time at The Canyons skiing and relaxing. We probably go into town 2-3 nights out of 7 while there. Sometimes we only ski The canyons and sometimes we mix it up.

I don't think anyone would be dissapointed with buying either Marriott SW, MS, or Westgate Park city if you are a skier.


----------



## JLB (Mar 24, 2008)

Sounds like another great endorsement for pouring money into Mr. S's Kingdom despite the ethics of the decision.   

It makes me curious as to how many people would knowingly do business with someone they know to be a pervert, a sleazebag, face-to-face, as opposed to through the person's designates.

Like, for instance, would you let a person like that come to your house, say to wash windows or some other household chore, if only your wife or daughter was at home.

Or, when it comes to wealthy and influential people, does their personal ethics not account for anything, that you do business with them anyway, because they *are* wealthy and influential?


----------



## hipslo (Mar 24, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I liked Park City, but found it to be pretty crowded and had much longer lift lines than Deer Valley or Canyons.



The trick to Park City is to know where to ski.  The base area and a few of the other lifts can get pretty crowded, but we always buy the "Fast Tracks" passes, and with those we didnt wait in a single lift line all week. As far as the skiing goes, the best high intermediate and above skiing is in the McConkey's, Pioneer, Motherlode, Thaynes and Jupiter areas, all of which are a bit "off the beaten track" and a good bit away from the base area, though most of them are still easily accesible directly from the summit.  We were often the only ones skiing a given trail at any particular time in those areas.  

We didnt enjoy our one day at Deer Valley as much as we like Park City mountain, which was disappointing after all of the superlatives we have heard about it.  However, I think that was attributable more to a general lack of familiarity with the mountain for us, and not knowing where to ski/ how to get there/ where the best runs were, etc, than anything else.  I also thought that the extent of the on-mountain development detracted a bit from the esthetics, compared to pcmr (though I sure wouldnt mind it if it was my ski-in/ ski-out house!)  I really like our "home" mountain, though again I think a lot of that is attributable to the familiarity we have developed there.

I am looking forward to trying the Canyons next year, though we'll definitely need some suggestions as to how to tackle it, as big as it is.  For a single day at a new resort, I really do think that is the biggest factor.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 24, 2008)

JLB said:


> Sounds like another great endorsement for pouring money into Mr. S's Kingdom despite the ethics of the decision.
> 
> It makes me curious as to how many people would knowingly do business with someone they know to be a pervert, a sleazebag, face-to-face, as opposed to through the person's designates.
> 
> ...



You bring up a very interesting ethical question that I never considered before. "Should we consider boycotting a timeshare or any product if the CEO or owner of the company is a dirtbag?" I never knew who David Siegal was when I bought Westgate Park City and I still don't know who is the CEO of Marriott or DVC, yet I also own them. Either way, I am simply a happy owner at ONE single Westgate property (Park City) and have no desire to own (or trade into) any other Westgate properties, even thought I just paid cash to visit the River Ranch.



hipslo said:


> I am looking forward to trying the Canyons next year, though we'll definitely need some suggestions as to how to tackle it, as big as it is.  For a single day at a new resort, I really do think that is the biggest factor.



Feel free to PM me, but anything on the Dreamscape side (all the way to the left) is awesome and uncrowded....double blue groomers and easy blacks all day long. Make sure to ahve lunch at the Lookout cabin (reservations suggested) as that place is fantastic.


----------



## hipslo (Mar 24, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Feel free to PM me, but anything on the Dreamscape side (all the way to the left) is awesome and uncrowded....double blue groomers and easy blacks all day long. Make sure to ahve lunch at the Lookout cabin (reservations suggested) as that place is fantastic.



Thanks, I will likely take you up on that next winter/ spring.


----------



## JLB (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, I, personally find it an interesting topic, whether it bothers people to fund a dirtbag's sleaze if they do not feel they are personally involved.

People make buying decisions against some products/services/companies for reasons less serious.

Having been involved in situations of this nature I have found that the evildoers count on those who sit by and do nothing, knowing very few have the courage of Mr. S' victim.

PS:  For those who think her to be a Golddigger, a comment I saw, even if she is, just imagine what she has gone through the last eight years to do her digging, never receiving a penny and having to finance her legal pursuit of the King.  Besides, in her words, if it was just about money, she would have just accepted the $1 million to have sex with him.


----------



## JLB (Mar 24, 2008)

Ooops.  Operator error.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 24, 2008)

JLB said:


> And is that a location that condones groping, flashing, improper sexual solicitation, and harassment.
> 
> Or do you have to go to Orlando for that?



During a high school football game a guy streaked across the field. He was caught of course and had a few extra days off. That was in Salt Lake.  Does that count?   

I trade into Westgate Park City most every year during the summer or fall.  I love it there.  Last year,  I was very impressed with the customer service.  The staff was exceptionally wonderful and I was a guest not an owner as far as they knew. No sales staff either.  It is my most favorite of all the Park City/Canyons/Snowbird Resorts.  

Im not fond of Westgate and thier trading power policy changes at the moment. Its too bad that the sales weasles, some of policies the king thinks up, on and on......  Put such a bad mark on Westgate.  Ive only been to Westgate Vacation Villas, Canyons, and Flamingo and I have always been happy with the rooms and what ammenities I have used.  As far as Park City and surrounding area  is concerned, its a pretty clean place no matter what time of the year.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Feb 21-28, 2009 that is the tail end of president's week



What I coincedence. If I can get enough units I will be there with my ski club at the same time.

Will have to hook up.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> anything on the Dreamscape side (all the way to the left) is awesome and uncrowded....double blue groomers and easy blacks all day long. Make sure to ahve lunch at the Lookout cabin (reservations suggested) as that place is fantastic.




I second this. The mountains on the left of the trail map are by far my favorite.


----------



## JLB (Mar 25, 2008)

*Well, if it was the head coach, and his conduct disseminated down through his staff and his players, then, yes, that would be a similar situation.  If that was public knowledge, that that was what the head coach was like, would those who sit on the sidelines support his team?*




talkamotta said:


> During a high school football game a guy streaked across the field. He was caught of course and had a few extra days off. That was in Salt Lake.  Does that count?


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 25, 2008)

JLB said:


> *Well, if it was the head coach, and his conduct disseminated down through his staff and his players, then, yes, that would be a similar situation.  If that was public knowledge, that that was what the head coach was like, would those who sit on the sidelines support his team?*



Back in that year of 1970 it was just a crazy teenager and had nothing to do with the coach.  I was making fun of your wild statement about Park City.  Sorry..

I have to agree with you on the part of the "King" and his policies. The changing of trading values - before WVV got me the Royal Mayan, this year after trading policy changes, Im not pulling anything worthwhile. Dealing with Westgate and thier policies gave me a lump in my stomach and anger in my heart. I will figure out a way to work around thier policies and of course no referrals from me. I hope it doesnt do that to you...... 

The OP was trying to inform others of how easy it was for him to get a good winter week in a great area at a wonderful resort.  Westgate Canyons is one of my top 3 resorts.   Westgate Canyons and WVV is like night and day.  I dont know if its just the local attitude of the employees which hopefully is a carryover of Utah values or if its just being away from   the corporate pit.  The employees, not the sales staff have always tried to help me even at WVV.  I think thier hands are tied tighter than Canyons.  


This could be said about the company I work for and many other companies.   The techs I work with would do anything for me personally, whether it was helping me when my car breaks down, helped me fix a plumbing problem at home, taught me how to roof a house, visiting me at the hospital and *we do everything we can in the name of customer service*. On the other hand,  the life sucking CEO that raped our 401K and almost put us into bankruptcy only to leave with millions of $$$$$, as Warren Buffet said "Will have a special place in Hell".   The point you are bringing out is well taken.  The unfairness of life and how the low lives of the world come out on top will never end.  Because of my experiences in life  I can separate the good part of a company and the bad.  I wont ever trade my week into II and I wont ever go to a sales/maintenance meeting again, if I have a maintenance problem when I visit the unit "I will raise hell" (and you know what they say about a woman and her fury) I will continue to enjoy Westgate Canyons (with an AC this year)  and we will continue going to WVV.


----------



## JLB (Mar 26, 2008)

Hell will be crowded.   

I'm visualizing pergatory as an endless line waiting to get on a ride at the Mouse.   

Or, for some, perhaps pergatory could be an endless timeshare pitch where they cannot leave to get their gift until
 the weasel is done, and he never is.

I wonder how people would behave in life if they *knew for a fact *that their eternal sentence would be to be treated the way they have treated others?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, I just booked another ski week (using one of my banked weeks) so now I have two weeks at the Westgate Resort & Spa Park City location in a 2 bedroom unit. 

I have never had a 2 week ski vacation, so I better start hitting the gym to get in shape...only 10.75 months to go.

I will be there Feb 21-March 7, 2009 and hopefully we will have great conditions like this year.

The agent said I should be able to stay in the same unit for two weeks and not have to check ut/in at the 7 day mark.

Also, this timeshare provides DAILY HOUSEKEEPING....nice.


----------



## seatrout (Mar 29, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Well, I just booked another ski week (using one of my banked weeks) so now I have two weeks at the Westgate Resort & Spa Park City location in a 2 bedroom unit.
> 
> .



I am confused.  You could "banked" you floating week at WG and then
"reserved" a week at WG the following year ?? That would be amazing.

I would have to go to II with any banked week and take my chance with any of the my TS


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 29, 2008)

seatrout said:


> I am confused.  You could "banked" you floating week at WG and then
> "reserved" a week at WG the following year ?? That would be amazing.
> 
> I would have to go to II with any banked week and take my chance with any of the my TS



I had a Westgate Park City 2 bedroom floating ski week week from 2006 that I banked once in 2006, then again in 2007, and I finally used it in 2008 to reserve a week in 2009. I did this all directly with the reservation department onsite at the Park City location and did not have to involve II. I think they usually charge a $130 banking fee, but they usually wave it if you ask nicely.

Thus, I feel that the Westgate reservation system is FAR superior to Marriott MS or SW and that was the #1 reason I bought here instead of MS/SW.

Also, the reservation staff is 2 or 3 people that are physically located in the Westgate Park City building and ONLY make reservations for the Park City owners.


----------



## seatrout (Mar 29, 2008)

Is this WG  "internal trading" resort specific and season specific?

ie- can you banked the week and reserve outside of your season ?? x-mas/newyear for example ?

Does it alow other WG owner at (LV for example) to "reserve" at Canyon ??

I have no problem reserving at MS with multiweek method.  I love MS. 
But I can not easily reserve 2x2BR at MS without owning 2wk at MS


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 29, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Is this WG  "internal trading" resort specific and season specific?
> 
> ie- can you banked the week and reserve outside of your season ?? x-mas/newyear for example ?
> 
> ...



I don't know anything about the other Westgate's (except for Park City) and I assume they have to use II to trade into us (but I am not certain about this).

Yes, you can internally bank your week (assume float ski season) and use it the next year (but I don't own week 51, 52 or 7).

I know Multi-week Marriots don't have a problem getting what they want, but I only need a 1 week ski week and with Marriott 1/2 of the reservations would be gone by the time I could use my 12 month window. Thus, I passed on buying there.

For some reason, I actually like the Westgate 11 month window better than 12 month. Perhaps it is because DVC also uses that window and I am used to it.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 30, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Is this WG  "internal trading" resort specific and season specific?
> 
> ie- can you banked the week and reserve outside of your season ?? x-mas/newyear for example ?
> 
> ...



If you own a Westgate week in any resort you can do an internal exchange into any other Westgate resort. However, different weeks at different resorts have different trading power based on the "seasons" and the power of the season at each resort. 

For example, the week with the highest power to trade internally is Park City week 51, 52 or 7. You can go to any Westgate week anywhere in the system if you trade that week in for the $135 internal exchange fee. 

Conversly, the best weeks in Orlando or Miami etc are also 51, 52 and 7 and if you traded them into a ski week in Park City there would be an upgrade fee of something like $2000. If you wanted 51, 52, or 7 in Park City it might be more like $4000. If you had a value week in Orlando and wanted ski season the cost to trade would be even higher. 

Unfortunetly there is no chart available anywhere saying what your week is worth in trade value if you want to go somewhere else in the system which which makes internal exchanges outside your home resort and season difficult to calculate.    

So, it's possible to exchange any Westgate week at any resort for any other Westgate week at any resort but the cost fluctuates wildly depending on the resort and week requested.

This was not always the case. When they just had properties in Orlando they let anyone with any week at any Orlando property trade back and forth for the same fee (which is always about $5 less than Interval). With the addition of higher value resorts and the selling out of higher demand weeks in Orlando that has changed and pissed off a lot of owners who were told when they bought they could trade any where at any time for the nominal exchange fee.


----------



## seatrout (Mar 30, 2008)

thankyou.  

That make much more sense than Bill explaination.  Maybe the "trade value" have some corelation to rental cost as paying 4k is steep for an exchange.


----------



## mikeben (Mar 30, 2008)

hi bill, I too got sundance week within 15 minutes of calling...easy and very very helpful. we also go there during the summer and they are good at upgrading and getting you the best view if you request it!

I appreciate your prior reply to my thread...email me at karemik2@yahoo.com and we can exchange notes and other comments...thanks. Mike


----------



## wcfr1 (Apr 3, 2008)

mikeben said:


> I too got sundance week within 15 minutes of calling...easy and very very helpful.  Mike



Keep these points inmind when making reservations here.

1- Call the Park City reservations desk not the one in Florida. 

2- Reservations can be made 11 months to the day in advance.

3- Lots of floating ski weeks were sold with only weeks 51, 52 and 7 being sold as fixed weeks. They didn't realize the demand for Sundance initially.

Not sure when it started (2004?) they began selling week 3 (Sundance week) as a fixed week. What this means is that as long as your floating week allows you to book Sundance week you still can, unitl they sell out all of week 3 as fixed weeks. When and if that happens there will not be any week 3 availability for float owners.

I did week 3 several years ago and it was great. No one on the mountain and the skiing was fantastic. We walked the streets looking for stars and we think we saw 7, including VP Al Gore who talked with us and let us take a group picture with him. Trying to find a restaurant then however is challenge. If you can you can plan on the prices being jacked up and the wait being long. Much better to hit the store and cook yourself.

Can't wait until next season. Already dreaming.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 3, 2008)

wcfr1 said:


> 2- Reservations can be made 11 months to the day in advance.



It is now actually 11 months - one day.

For example, if you want March 1, 2009, you can book on April 2, 2008.

They recently changed the reservation system.


----------



## hipslo (Apr 3, 2008)

wcfr1 said:


> Not sure when it started (2004?) they began selling week 3 (Sundance week) as a fixed week. What this means is that as long as your floating week allows you to book Sundance week you still can, unitl they sell out all of week 3 as fixed weeks. When and if that happens there will not be any week 3 availability for float owners.



Wait a minute, though - if they sold floating regular season platinum weeks and at the time those weeks were sold, regular platinum season included week 3, how can they then go back and change the season to exclude week 3?  If they can do that, for example, why couldnt they exclude all of march and create a new season, spring break, and sell those units for more and exclude all of march from those who currently own regular floating season weeks?  I must be missing something here...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 3, 2008)

I believe (not proof) that any owner can fix their ski week for an additonal $10-15k extra.


----------



## wcfr1 (Apr 3, 2008)

hipslo said:


> Wait a minute, though - if they sold floating regular season platinum weeks and at the time those weeks were sold, regular platinum season included week 3, how can they then go back and change the season to exclude week 3?  If they can do that, for example, why couldnt they exclude all of march and create a new season, spring break, and sell those units for more and exclude all of march from those who currently own regular floating season weeks?  I must be missing something here...



Yeah I think you are.

Your floating week can still request week 3 if it is available. If however the day comes when they sell out all their week 3's as fixed units that simply means that week three is no longer available to request. 

I guess their is an exception. If a fixed week 3 owner does an internal excahnge for say week 10, then that means a week is open during week 3 for a float owner to request it. I don't know if they have a waiting list or not but it would be possible for you to call 11 months in advance and not have it available. Then say 4 months out a fixed week 3 person should switches their week someone calling 4 months out might get it, or if they have a wait list maybe the person on the top of the wait list might get it. 

Also, I think if you bought your unit before week 3 was fixed their would be no seasonal upgrade when you booked that week. If you bought your unit after week 3 became fixed it probably would include a seasonal upgrade. This would be the same if a floating winter week owner tried to get 51, 52 or 7.

__________________

11 months and 1 day. Didn't know that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## hipslo (Apr 3, 2008)

wcfr1 said:


> Yeah I think you are.
> 
> Your floating week can still request week 3 if it is available. If however the day comes when they sell out all their week 3's as fixed units that simply means that week three is no longer available to request.



I dont kow, something just doesnt seem right about that, they are retroactively removing inventory from owners of a season that was sold to include that inventory.  

I dont know anything about westgate and have never seen their legal docs, but I'm almost certain that marriot couldnt do that to platinum season owners, after the fact.


----------



## hipslo (Apr 4, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I believe (not proof) that any owner can fix their ski week for an additonal $10-15k extra.



Very interesting.  I had heard something about that as well, but was not convinced it was actually the case.  I wonder whether they would allow a resale owner to do that?  Or, if a developer purchaser paid extra to fix a ski week, would that carry over to someone who purchased that week resale from the original developer purchaser?

If I could buy fixed ski weeks 8, 9, 10 and 11 at westgate park city for a reasonable amount, I might actually consider dumping my mountainside weeks at some point and saying goodbye to concerns about future changes to the reservation system.

I guess if it is true, existing floating unit holders take the risk that the universe of ski weeks available to them will go down over time, if and to the extent that other owners pay to fix the most desireable weeks.

Just curious, what is the current mf for a 2br ski week at westgate park city?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 4, 2008)

hipslo said:


> Just curious, what is the current mf for a 2br ski week at westgate park city?



$997.00 for 2008

Another thing is that Westgate Park City is building two new buildings (whole ownership) that will have a few floors of timeshares. They are much more expensive and do not trade with the original two buildings. They for sure are selling Sundance as a fixed week there. I have no idea on the prices or annual dues.

I will stick with the original two buildings.


----------



## seatrout (Apr 4, 2008)

hipslo said:


> If I could buy fixed ski weeks 8, 9, 10 and 11 at westgate park city for a reasonable amount,?



yes you can, but from developer.  After hearing of my difficulty with Mountainside, my sister bought FIXED week 10 (our old springbreak week) from WG.  Week 10 is not typically fixed.  She can also change the reservation to week 11 fairly easy without any fees.


----------



## hipslo (Apr 4, 2008)

seatrout said:


> yes you can, but from developer.  After hearing of my difficulty with Mountainside, my sister bought FIXED week 10 (our old springbreak week) from WG.  Week 10 is not typically fixed.  She can also change the reservation to week 11 fairly easy without any fees.



Thats right, I had forgotten where I first heard this, but now that you mention it, you were my original source!

So, do you think that if one were to purchase a resale week and then offer to pay westgate extra to fix the week, they would entertain the conversation?  Or, conversely, if your sister, or someone else who has paid extra to fix a week, were to resell the week, would the resale buyer get the benefit of the fixed week?  Or is this something I could only get if I were willing to buy direct from westgate AND pay extra to fix the week (which is SO not going to happen)?


----------



## seatrout (Apr 4, 2008)

hipslo said:


> Thats right, I had forgotten where I first heard this, but now that you mention it, you were my original source!
> 
> So, do you think that if one were to purchase a resale week and then offer to pay westgate extra to fix the week, they would entertain the conversation?  Or, conversely, if your sister, or someone else who has paid extra to fix a week, were to resell the week, would the resale buyer get the benefit of the fixed week?  Or is this something I could only get if I were willing to buy direct from westgate AND pay extra to fix the week (which is SO not going to happen)?



don't know.  Her is fixed week so it would be sold as fixed week 

Maybe Bill can call to see if they can convert his week to fixed (and its cost)


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 4, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Maybe Bill can call to see if they can convert his week to fixed (and its cost)



I have no desire to fix my week and really don't want to open up any dialog with the Westgate sales force so they can bug me to buy something I really don't want to buy. I bought my ski week resale and try to avoid the sales center as much as possible.


----------



## hipslo (Apr 4, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I have no desire to fix my week and really don't want to open up any dialog with the Westgate sales force so they can bug me to buy something I really don't want to buy. I bought my ski week resale and try to avoid the sales center as much as possible.



Cant say I blame you, thats he main reason I havent called to find out myself. Maybe I'll  give it a try at some point using an alias, though for the time being I'm very happy with mountainside, so long as they dont make any radical changes to the existing reservations procedures....


----------



## JLB (Apr 5, 2008)

Boy, how often do we hear that!!!???  

Over the years it has been interesting how many LOW (Lovers Of Westgate) have said something similar to this.

It seems like a key to being a LOW is to learn and practice avoidance.  That was our experience.

That's too bad.



Steamboat Bill said:


> I have no desire to fix my week and really don't want to open up any dialog with the Westgate sales force so they can bug me to buy something I really don't want to buy. I bought my ski week resale and try to avoid the sales center as much as possible.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 5, 2008)

JLB said:


> Boy, how often do we hear that!!!???
> 
> Over the years it has been interesting how many LOW (Lovers Of Westgate) have said something similar to this.
> 
> ...



But the smell of freshly baked cookies coming from the Westgate sales center that permeates the hallway lures me into their den of torture like a moth is attracted to a speeding Mack truck's headlights.

I do the best I can to avoid the Sirens but alas....I had no wax to plug my ears. 

So I do my best "dumb tourist" impression, grab a few cookies, diet Coke and head for the side door marked EXIT in big red letters. I am happy that no alarms go off and take a bite from my prized catch only to discover the the EXIT door lead me to the underground parking garage and I forget my coat and have to make a beeline for the main entrance to the lobby so I don't freeze my rear end off.

Mission accomplished - Steamboat Bill score = 1 and Sleazy timeshare weasel score = 0


----------



## seatrout (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried the poi cookie at Ko Olina sale center ??

We do exactly the samething- is mass scale.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Apr 5, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> $997.00 for 2008
> They for sure are selling Sundance as a fixed week there. I have no idea on the prices or annual dues.



Bill - I think we paid a $5,000 premium when we fixed our 4 bedroom in the old but awesome buildings for Sundance EOY.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 5, 2008)

Fletcher921 said:


> Bill - I think we paid a $5,000 premium when we fixed our 4 bedroom in the old but awesome buildings for Sundance EOY.



You made a wise decision my Jedi friend.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah - we are REAL happy with the decision.  I only wish it were every year...  

We piled into a teensy weensy Red Pine Condo for Sundance this year that was WAY past it's prime.  When we met our pals for dinner, our friends asked how our place was - my 20 year old smirked - "Well, it's not the Westgate, that's for sure..."


----------



## wcfr1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I believe (not proof) that any owner can fix their ski week for an additonal $10-15k extra.



This is mostly true. A floating ski week owner can fix a week other than 3, 7, 51 and 52 for $15,000. They used to do it for less but they actually don't wan't fixed weeks, but if someone is willing to pay that kind of money, so they will take it.

However, they will not do this for weeks purchased after market. You must purchase from them to do this.

If someone really wanted a fixed week that bad you might be better off renting. Now that the new building will have something like 100 new whole ownership units it shouldn't be hard to find some being rented out.


----------



## hipslo (Apr 8, 2008)

wcfr1 said:


> This is mostly true. A floating ski week owner can fix a week other than 3, 7, 51 and 52 for $15,000. They used to do it for less but they actually don't wan't fixed weeks, but if someone is willing to pay that kind of money, so they will take it.
> 
> However, they will not do this for weeks purchased after market. You must purchase from them to do this.



Great info, thanks.  Seems strange that they wouldnt be willing to do this for a resale owner, though.  After all, 15k is 15k, right?

Any idea whether, once fixed, if the owner of the fixed week then resells, the resale buyer would get the benefit of the week previously having been fixed?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 9, 2008)

With the fixed week additional fees plus buying direct from Westgate and the annual dues...people would be better renting for cash at the Grand Summit across the street.


----------



## wcfr1 (Apr 9, 2008)

hipslo said:


> Any idea whether, once fixed, if the owner of the fixed week then resells, the resale buyer would get the benefit of the week previously having been fixed?



Not 100% sure but Yes, I believe you sell your contract with that stipulation.  Also not 100% sure on this part but I also think once you have a fixed week you can exchange for any of the other fixed weeks for the regular $135 exchange fee they offer if a week is available. No need for the seasonal upgrade because you have already fixed your week.


----------

